# Suffolk roasters?



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Anyone know of any roasters local to Ipswich / Suffolk?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

No, never heard of a speciality roster that way.

In Bury you have Butterworths, in Norwich Smokey Barn.

Nearest I can think of.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I'll take a look at Butterworths. All I've seen from them is preground bags in local farmers shops that are 6 months old!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

They definitely do better than that! Strangers in Norwich use them as one of their suppliers and get fresh deliveries whole bean. IanP will almost certainly know a nearer retailer if he sees this thread.

Smokey Barn worth a try too if you haven't yet, he's a really nice guy and good coffee too.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Try here there's a list of roasters http://thecoffeeroasters.co.uk/pages/a-big-list-of-coffee-roasters-in-uk


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks. As posted in another thread, just looked at buying 250g of Butterworths 'award winning' espresso blend. £5.76 postage on a £6 bag of beans! Are they having a laugh ?!


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks like these guys are within a few miles of me... Any comments on them - anyone used them ?

http://www.deepmills.co.uk


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

these people are near me (silly suffolk about 30 mins from ipswich on the a140) and the coffee ive had from them is nice http://www.thistledowncottagecoffee.co.uk/buy-our-coffee/4574751322


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

then theyres these guys closer to ipswich (needham market) but im not sure if they roast their own http://www.morbeans.co.uk/coffee-beans.html will defo be going to see them as its the nearest shop i can find to me where i can weigh up the choice between bean to cup machine or barista


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

just to add i visited morbeans last wednesday and was treated to a delightful latte by the sales manager Mike, lovely company nice set up mainly commercial but more than happy to help and advise the private indiviual


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Butterworths is sold in the new delicatessen next to John Ives shoe shop in Woodbridge Thoroughfare. Or deepmills is sold in the Off licence further along. Or like me, you can buy beans from either Square mile or Hasbean in Honey & Harvey.

That's 3 places you can buy Coffee beans in Woodbridge, 2 more than where I live, at least I can buy them when I go into Woodbridge for my Lunch Break on Tuesdays.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I need to try some Deepmills - love the idea of it being so local. I've had mixed results with Hasbean, but yep, they are there in an emergency!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Interesting thread. I have enjoyed Butterworth's beans for several years, being good value when bought by the kilo and collected from his premises. Never ever had anything but top class beans and service in all that time. I don't really know Ipswich that well so not sure of places that might stock Butterworth's fresh as whole beans. Trouble is many cafes who serve his beans don't always take enough care with the shot serving...Strangers in Norwich is a fantastic exception! Have tried Deepmills beans ages ago so can't really comment. Suffolk Coffee Company in Peasenhall has outlets...one of which used to be Honey and Harvey in Woodbridge....not sure about recently. Doorsteps in St Nicholas St [?] Ipswich serves a special house blend by them. Don't know of retail outlets for their beans though. I avoid Paddy & Scotts beans as they aren't roasted locally despite being "Framlingham based" and I personally have never found freshly roasted examples on shelves.. .only best before dates....!!

So a bit hit and miss...and sorry not to shed much more in the way of light on the topic.


----------

